# Dog suddenly toileting on new rug!



## itsonlyme (5 December 2011)

We got a new rug in the livingroom the other day. We found a wee patch that day, but because we have 2 dogs, we didn't know who the culprit was. Next day, Doris (2 years old) struts over to the rug, has a wee & trots off like that's a totally acceptable thing to do!!! And today i found a Poo on it!!!
Up until this, she's never had problems with inappropriate toileting, so Im guessing it's all down to this rug. 
Any ideas to put a stop to it greatly appreciated. It's a beautiful rug!!!


----------



## CAYLA (5 December 2011)

Do you have have predominantly hard floors in the house?, esp in that room.
It is not unusual for this to happen, I will explain a little further after you answer lol


----------



## itsonlyme (5 December 2011)

Yep, all laminate flooring downstairs. Please explain


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 December 2011)

Well its blatently not a beautiful rug lol.. your dog thinks its a toilet!!... your description made me giggle, sorry hehe XX


----------



## honeymum (5 December 2011)

Oooh, see now I'm interested too Cayla cos my bitch has just started doing this, on the rug, all laminate otherwise!!


----------



## CAYLA (5 December 2011)

Dogs are clean animals for the majority of the time, majority of dogs will refuse to wee on concrete and choose grass, grass is deep/it soaks the urine in immediately and covers the faeces, when they urinate on concrete it dribbles beneath them (hence why bitches generally crab forward slowly) to avoid the flow beneath them, literally running under and into their feet (dirty business) and the faeces sits on the surface (smells) and cannot be covered (like when you see a dog covering it's faeces, yes it's partly hiding the smell but its also covering it up, some will even eat it (not all cases) some dogs are just greedy, but some literally eat it to rid of it and not attract other dogs to it or simply rid of the strong odour.

Rugs and carpets provide what grass provides, you dog is actually very clean, she has obviously previously scented the rug with her first pee, but she feels rather comfortable knowing her business is being nicely soaked into the rug and "she" probably thinks knowone can see/smell it unlike the hard surfaces (which she never passes motions on) she herself would beable to see and smell her motions on the hard floors (she is clean and does not want this) same way dogs pee in bedrooms on carpets or on beds when they get a chance. There will be other periods your dog will feel like a wee or pooh and will hold on until let out as they do not want to pass on the hard surface, but with this new deep toilet that instantly soaks the business up and keeps it hidden there is no need

Wash the area with biological washing powder/liquid and always supervise her when in with the rug for now and get ready to reprimand her when she squats "ahh ahh, you do" and chase her off, let her know it's not acceptable, take her straight outside.
Is it a funky fluffy/shaggy rug or flat one?

It is very common, esp in homes with hard surface, and where a new rug is introduced.


----------



## zoelouisem (5 December 2011)

Itsonlyme, LOL at your decription!!!
CAYLA very interesting, ive got laminate flooring all the way through mine and ive basicly had to put them all up while toilet training my puppy. When they were down he wouldnt bother to ask to go out. While training thought it would be easier to elimiate all temptation to pee/pooh inside. Hes coming up 6 months and theyve just gone back down and fingers crossed hes not not been srutting his stuff on them!!!


----------



## CAYLA (5 December 2011)

Ah, but thats very normal for a puppy to do it on hard surface, esp whilst training, but not for a once well trained and very clean adult hence the rug becoming a nice toilet alternative for a very clean dog.


----------



## itsonlyme (5 December 2011)

Thank u cayla, makes perfect sense! 
Yep, its a shaggy rug  Will get some biological stuff tomorrow & at least now i know what Im dealing with. Thank u millions


----------



## itsonlyme (5 December 2011)

Ps, it IS a beautiful rug!!


----------



## zoelouisem (5 December 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Ah, but thats very normal for a puppy to do it on hard surface, esp whilst training, but not for a once well trained and very clean adult hence the rug becoming a nice toilet alternative for a very clean dog.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry should always re read before i submit!! Ive got laminate with rugs and i had to lift all rugs. So your explanation explained it to me. There back down now and fingers crossed hasnt done his buiness on them!!


----------



## CAYLA (5 December 2011)

zoelouisem said:



			Sorry should always re read before i submit!! Ive got laminate with rugs and i had to lift all rugs. So your explanation explained it to me. There back down now and fingers crossed hasnt done his buiness on them!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah ha...in that case you had a clean pupster really...as much as it did not seem that way, he used the cleanest option


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (6 December 2011)

itsonlyme said:



			Ps, it IS a beautiful rug!! 

Click to expand...

ps your clever doggie thinks its grass!! haha


----------

